# Vsem privet :) from Russia!

## Ivan Zenkov

Daze ne znau chto skazat  :Smile:  Vsem kto znaet russkii i mozhet mne otvetit "privet" -- PRIVET!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## andrey-x

 :Very Happy:   Privet - privet !!!

----------

## PoL

 *Ivan Zenkov wrote:*   

> Daze ne znau chto skazat  Vsem kto znaet russkii i mozhet mne otvetit "privet" -- PRIVET!!! 

 

Hehe, privet! Na samom dele russkih polzovateley bolshe   :Very Happy: 

---

russkie bukovki v forume ne rabotajut   :Confused: 

----------

## Botsvein

Zdorovenki buly!

Nas mnogo :))...

----------

## Totenkopf

Privet!

Nas eshe bol`she   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mechanic

Mozhet poprosit' puskaj dlja nas svoj forum tozhe otkrojut? Ja bil bi ochen ne protiv.

----------

## PoL

 *Mechanic wrote:*   

> Mozhet poprosit' puskaj dlja nas svoj forum tozhe otkrojut? Ja bil bi ochen ne protiv.

 

Mne kajetsja, dlja svoego foruma, nas vse-taki malovato   :Surprised: 

Welkome to irc network RusNET, #linux (irc.krasnet.ru ; irc.tomsk.net)

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mechanic

Malo.. Ne, ne dumaju chto malo. Prosto woobsche, kak mne viditsja gentoo forumi vesch sravnitelno novaja.

Imeja svoj forum, est' vozmozhnost privlech ljudej itd itp..

Vse, shozhu v dush, nastroju klaviaturu normal'no.. A to translit eto konechno universal'no, no slegka ne chitabel'no.

----------

## kirill

zdras'te  :Wink: 

----------

## brujo

privet vsem

segodnya skachal iso

tomorrow bydy stavit`

----------

## PoL

Ja vot skachal g2workstation-0.7.iso (live CD)

Ne soobraju kak ego ustanovit' %))))

vrode vse normalno prohodit, specialno v menu vibiraju "sdelat' zagruzochnim", posle perezagruzki - grub ne startuet, pishet error 15

Vot tak.

Kto nibud' imel delo s Live CD ?

P.S. Pora poprosit podkluchit' k forumu modul russkiy.

----------

## brujo

ygy pora

ya k sojaleniu kachal iso gentoo-i686-1.2

no nikak poymy kak instalnut` 

y menya dial up 

a tam kak ya ponyal neobhodimo setevoye soyedinenie

----------

## Guest

 *brujo wrote:*   

> ygy pora
> 
> ya k sojaleniu kachal iso gentoo-i686-1.2
> 
> no nikak poymy kak instalnut` 
> ...

 

Net, v tvoem sluchae, mojno propustit emerge rsync (code listing 1 :Cool: 

----------

## PoL

v predidushem soobshenii doljno bit "code listing 19"

%)

----------

## brujo

blin ny i prishlos` viebnutsa

reshil pereexat` doma na linux polnost`u

blin kak nazlo vint gluknul

cdrom gluknul

pod rukoy 6 bolvanok c distami ni odna normalno ne stavitsa

nasilu postavil Slackware 81

cherez nego nastroil dial-up

zatem chroot ///

i td 

no vse teper skoro yje vse vstanet na svoi mesta  :Cool: 

ne mogy ne poradovat`sa za sebya

chaynik chaynikom a smog kogda zahotel blin  :Cool: ))))))))

----------

## brujo

 :Cool:  YRA

gentoo 1.4 with gcc3.2 success installed

postavil GNOME 2 kryto !!!

v obchem ne zrya vozilsa

----------

## brujo

gi ny vot nastroil mozilly

kto nibud` znaet kak console localizovit` ???

a to vmesto fontov koi8 kakie to zakoruki

----------

## Guest

Eto prosto:

V /etc/profile vstavit'

export LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.koi8r"

V /etc/X11/XF86Config vstavit' chto-nibud' vrode

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "XkbKeycodes" "xfree86"

        Option      "XkbTypes" "complete"

        Option      "XkbCompat" "complete"

        Option      "XkbSymbols" "us(pc104)+ru(phonetic)+group(toggle)" 

        Option      "XkbGeometry" "pc(pc104)"

EndSection

Dalee v zabvisimosti ot togo kakim terminalom pol'zuemsya, postavit' terminal font na kakoy-nibud' KOI8 font. Ya pol'zuyus' aterm tak chto v moem .Xresources stoit

XTerm*font: -misc-fixed-*-*-*-*-15-*-*-*-*-*-koi8-*

Aterm*termName: nxterm

A esli s konsole ili gnome-terminal, tam nado v nastroykah pokopat'sya i obyasnit' im kakoy font ispol'zovat' i chto bi oni meta informatsiyu ne zazhimali.

Vot i vse

 *brujo wrote:*   

> gi ny vot nastroil mozilly
> 
> kto nibud` znaet kak console localizovit` ???
> 
> a to vmesto fontov koi8 kakie to zakoruki

 

----------

## andrey-x

 :Sad: 

Hi peoples!

Ne mogu naladit` pechat` po-russki v Gentoo. Pomogite kto chem moget

(Latinicu pechatet)

Esli kakoi guru otkliknetsya - mozet na e-mail?

andrey-x@hotmail.ru

----------

## brujo

 *Anonymous wrote:*   

> Eto prosto:
> 
> V /etc/profile vstavit'
> 
> export LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.koi8r"
> ...

 

eto ya propisal

i v rc.conf font propisal russkiy

da tolko consol vse rabno ne pashet po russki

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dalee v zabvisimosti ot togo kakim terminalom pol'zuemsya, postavit' terminal font na kakoy-nibud' KOI8 font. Ya pol'zuyus' aterm tak chto v moem .Xresources stoit
> 
> XTerm*font: -misc-fixed-*-*-*-*-15-*-*-*-*-*-koi8-*
> ...

 

s etim razobralsa

----------

## brujo

deleted .....

za nenadobnost`u

----------

## Cluster

Test of Russian language, in HTML and UTF-8 formats.

&#x41f;&#x440;&#x438;&#x432;&#x435;&#x442;. &#x414;&#x43b;&#x44f; &#x420;&#x443;&#x441;&#x441;&#x43a;&#x438;&#x445; &#x431;&#x443;&#x43a;&#x432;, &#x43c;&#x43e;&#x436;&#x43d;&#x43e; &#x438;&#x441;&#x43f;&#x43e;&#x43b;&#x44c;&#x437;&#x43e;&#x432;&#x430;&#x442;&#x44c; KCharSelect, &#x441;&#x442;&#x440;&#x430;&#x43d;&#x438;&#x446;&#x430; 4.  &#x416;&#x443;&#x442;&#x43a;&#x43e; &#x43c;&#x435;&#x434;&#x43b;&#x435;&#x43d;&#x43d;&#x43e;, &#x43d;&#x43e; &#x440;&#x430;&#x431;&#x43e;&#x442;&#x430;&#x435;&#x442;.

Ãï¿½Ãï¿½ÃÅ¾ÃÂ²ÃÂµÃï¿½. Ãï¿½ÃÂ»Ãï¿½ Ã Ãï¿½Ãï¿½Ãï¿½ÃÂºÃÅ¾Ãï¿½ ÃÂ±Ãï¿½ÃÂºÃÂ², ÃÅÃÅ¸ÃÂ¶ÃÅÃÅ¸ ÃÅ¾Ãï¿½ÃÂ¿ÃÅ¸ÃÂ»Ãï¿½ÃÂ·ÃÅ¸ÃÂ²ÃÂ°Ãï¿½Ãï¿½ KCharSelect, Ãï¿½Ãï¿½Ãï¿½ÃÂ°ÃÅÃÅ¾Ãï¿½ÃÂ° 4.  Ãï¿½Ãï¿½Ãï¿½ÃÂºÃÅ¸ ÃÅÃÂµÃÅ½ÃÂ»ÃÂµÃÅÃÅÃÅ¸, ÃÅÃÅ¸ Ãï¿½ÃÂ°ÃÂ±ÃÅ¸Ãï¿½ÃÂ°ÃÂµÃï¿½.

----------

## brujo

pont 

net na forume russkoy podderejki 8(

vse russian console nastroil yspeshno  :Very Happy: 

----------

## seriv

Pri normal'no otlaz'ennoj locali v KDE xohu v GNOME2 toz'e russkix bukv povsu'du. Titul'nye strohki okon - eto ponyatno, nastraivaetsya v Metacity. A menu gde?

                 Sergey

----------

## gfdsa

russians eto kruto..

no zachem zhe menu na ruskom? segodna menu, zavtra tebu....

tak i ploxo mozhet konchitza

----------

## kirill

 *seriv wrote:*   

> Pri normal'no otlaz'ennoj locali v KDE xohu v GNOME2 toz'e russkix bukv povsu'du. Titul'nye strohki okon - eto ponyatno, nastraivaetsya v Metacity. A menu gde?
> 
> 

 

```
$ emerge -s i18n-ru

Searching...

[ Results for search key : i18n-ru ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  app-i18n/kde-i18n-ru

      Latest version Available: 3.0.3

      Latest version Installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Homepage: http://www.kde.org/

      Description: KDE 3.0.3 - i18n: kde-i18n-ru

*  app-i18n/koffice-i18n-ru

      Latest version Available: 1.2_beta2

      Latest version Installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Homepage: http://www.koffice.org/

      Description: KOffice 1.2_beta2 - i18n: koffice-i18n-ru
```

have fun  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ivan Zenkov

Nu ne znau na schet russian forum  :Smile:  no perevod dokumentacii y mesycev cherz 6 sdelau  :Confused: 

----------

## nurey

Privet vsem!

A kak dobavit' win1251 no tak chto bi mozhno bilo perekluchat' na koi8-r?

----------

## TheEternalVortex

Ah privet vsem tozhe... err da..  :Wink: 

----------

## Ivan Zenkov

Pereveden FAQ na russkii yazik   :Very Happy:  Dnei cherez 15 zdite na gentoo.org   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Nautilus

Vo pervih vesm Zdarova  :Smile: 

Ja vot seichas Slackware8.1 uzaju.....ocen nravitsia, no hociu Gentoo vot postavit.... Nu esli sravnit www.gentoo.org i www.slackware.org, to Gentoo poluchajetsia super-navorochenoi Os, hotia pomojemu pri instaliaciji bidet gemoroja

Nu vsio....Nadejus s lokalizacijei problem nebudet  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CMEX_

Privet VSEM!!!

A u kogo est ICQ? I ranshe ispolzaval FreeBSD i seichas nujen linux  :Smile: 

----------

## guiding5

Bilo bi klevo esli bi ktoto napisal polnii FAQ 

po Rusifikatzii : Xov, KDE, Gnome.

bilo bi kruto esli bi on bil bi dostupen s stranichki Doc 

s www.gentoo.org  :Smile: 

----------

## Ivan Zenkov

 :Idea:  Mnogoe i tak uzhe perevedeno i nakhoditsy na http://linuxshop.ru/unix4all/, bole togo u meny est esho i perevodi v XML kotorie nadeus sovsem skoro mogut popast na Gentoo.org  :Smile:  S vashei konechno pomoshu.

P.S. Esli mozhete pomoch v perevode to vot moi JID: rublik@jabber.ru ili/i email pythoo@yandex.ru  :Smile: 

----------

## freeserj_F

Privet

A kto nibud' prosil uje o dobavlenii v forum russkogo

----------

## Ivan Zenkov

Net  :Smile:  No skoro budet.

----------

## axxackall

a kto sshas zanimaetsja perevodom dokov na russian?

mozhet pomochj chem?

----------

## alicon

 *axxackall wrote:*   

> a kto sshas zanimaetsja perevodom dokov na russian?
> 
> mozhet pomochj chem?

 

http://linuxshop.ru/unix4all/ smotrel?

----------

## Dr][aM

Nas tyt mnogo - eto ponyatno!

Vot i ya prisoedinlsya. No u menya bolshie problemi s ustanovkoi.

Mozet mne kto - nibud' pomozet?

----------

## axxackall

 *Dr][aM wrote:*   

> Nas tyt mnogo - eto ponyatno!
> 
> Vot i ya prisoedinlsya. No u menya bolshie problemi s ustanovkoi.
> 
> Mozet mne kto - nibud' pomozet?

 

Ty v kratse napishi spisok svoih problem. 

Chto, voobshe ne stavitsja? sound ne rabotaet? ne mozheshj podobratj praviljnye CFLAGS and ARCH_KEYWORDS?

Nekotorye iz nas universaly, no obychno takie ochenj (universaljno) zanjaty. Osaljnye smertnye razbiraemsja v chem-to boljshe chem v drugom. Esli ty praviljno nachneshj opisyvatj problemy, to nachnut otklikatjsja praviljnye ljudi   :Shocked: 

----------

## axxackall

 *alicon wrote:*   

>  *axxackall wrote:*   a kto sshas zanimaetsja perevodom dokov na russian?
> 
> mozhet pomochj chem? 
> 
> http://linuxshop.ru/unix4all/ smotrel?

 

Ja vizhu toko tri statji. Estj drugie "gotovjashiesja k pechati"? Nado li pomochj s review? Kakie staji stojat v ocheredi no do sih por ne nashli avtorov perevoda?

Nuzhen li Gentoo-Cyrillic-Howto?

----------

## dralex

Privet vsem! %)

Rad videt' rodnoj jazyk na burgujskom sajte  :Smile: )

Vse na Gentoo!!!

----------

## alicon

 *axxackall wrote:*   

>  *alicon wrote:*    *axxackall wrote:*   a kto sshas zanimaetsja perevodom dokov na russian?
> 
> mozhet pomochj chem? 
> 
> http://linuxshop.ru/unix4all/ smotrel? 
> ...

 

http://linuxshop.ru/unix4all/?cid=16

----------

## philocipher

 *Cluster wrote:*   

> Test of Russian language, in HTML and UTF-8 formats.
> 
> Привет. Для Русских букв, можно использовать KCharSelect, страница 4.  Жутко медленно, но работает.
> 
> Ãï¿½Ãï¿½ÃÅ¾ÃÂ²ÃÂµÃï¿½. Ãï¿½ÃÂ»Ãï¿½ Ã Ãï¿½Ãï¿½Ãï¿½ÃÂºÃÅ¾Ãï¿½ ÃÂ±Ãï¿½ÃÂºÃÂ², ÃÅÃÅ¸ÃÂ¶ÃÅÃÅ¸ ÃÅ¾Ãï¿½ÃÂ¿ÃÅ¸ÃÂ»Ãï¿½ÃÂ·ÃÅ¸ÃÂ²ÃÂ°Ãï¿½Ãï¿½ KCharSelect, Ãï¿½Ãï¿½Ãï¿½ÃÂ°ÃÅÃÅ¾Ãï¿½ÃÂ° 4.  Ãï¿½Ãï¿½Ãï¿½ÃÂºÃÅ¸ ÃÅÃÂµÃÅ½ÃÂ»ÃÂµÃÅÃÅÃÅ¸, ÃÅÃÅ¸ Ãï¿½ÃÂ°ÃÂ±ÃÅ¸Ãï¿½ÃÂ°ÃÂµÃï¿½.

 

you might want to try checking out the japanese language posts, as they figured it out. not sure if you guys know english, but thats why god invented altavista translater.

----------

## demid

Zdravstvuyte!

Rad prisoedinitsya k vam.  :Smile: 

----------

## demid

commerences:)))

kto-nibud stavil Gentoo na PC s scsi-controllerom Tekram-390 ?

Ne mogu podcluchit modul v ruchnuyu, a avtomaticheskoe opredelenie zavisaet.

Budu rad lubomu constructivnomu sovetu

----------

## aim1159

Russkiy-to my znaem, teper' nado chtob kirillicu znal etot forum...  :Wink: 

----------

## zden

Zdarova vsem! Vot eche ja prisoedinjajus!  :Smile: )

----------

## zden

Narod! Mochet kto-to napichet rukovodstvo po provelnoy kirilizacii X ?

Vobchem sledujuchaja situacija, ja hochu chtob Terminal ponimal tolko ENGLISH, a X toche ENGLISH (osnovnoy) + RUSSIAN (htob ne pisal v nazvanijach failov "?????" )!

Koroche zdelat chochu kak v WINDOWS, ENGLISH - osnovnoy, a RUSSIAN - vtorostepenniy!

Ustanovlen GNOME!

Kto-nibut napichite kak eto zdelat gramotno i chtob kogda MAN chitaech, to ne bilo bi kvadratov!!!

Chto-to tipo rukovodstva! Potomu-chto, esli chelovek zachochet prisoedinitsja k NAM, to perviy vopros skoree vsego budet "ENGLISH + RUSSIAN support - HOWTO" !!!!!

----------

## zden

Ustanavlivaem GENTOO bez LiveCD!  HOWTO!!!!!

1) Kachaem http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/releases/1.4_rc2/x86/x86/livecd/

Pochemu ego??? Menche vesit, Vsego-to 39 metrov!

2) mkdir /mnt/iso 

Montiruem ISO -> "mount -o loop /<sam ISO, kotoriy mi ckachali> /mnt/iso

3)Nuchen tolko stage1-x86-1.4_rc2.tbz2 iz ISO!

4)Teper razorchiviruem ego na tot partichen, kotoriy mi zdelaly!

Naprimer,   cp stage1-x86-1.4_rc2.tbz2 /mnt/gentoo

                   cd /mnt/gentoo

                   tar -xvjpf stage1-x86-1.4_rc2.tbz2 

5) mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

6) cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

7) chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

 :Cool:  env-update

9) source /etc/profile

10) emerge rsync

11) vi /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf 

USE="3dnow acl arts cups evo fbcon gif gnome gtk2 imap jpeg mmx mozilla perl png python qt samba slp svga tcltk tiff truetype wmf X xmms xv zlib"

Esli u vas AthlonXP & Duron(na novom jadre):

CFLAGS-"-march=athlon-xp -mcpu=athlon-xp ..............."

Spisok "USE" lechit zdes:

http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml

PS!  Pochemy imenno etot USE, da potomy-chto emerge delaetsja bez problem!  :Smile: 

12) cd /usr/portage

13) scripts/bootstrap.sh && emerge system && emerge rsync && emerge -u world

14) emerge sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

......................................................................................................................................

Nu a dalshe uche po INSTRUKCII !  :Smile: 

Tak ja ustanovil GENTOO v Red-Hat-e 8.0!! I disk ne nado bolvanit !!  :Smile: 

Navernoe nichego ne zabil !!

----------

## zden

PS!

Vozmochno ustanovake GENTOO i tormoznetsuja na "emerge gnome", no eto nichego strachnogo, nabiraem opjat "emerge gnome" i vse vam postavitsja !!!!

----------

## zden

Rebjata vi che vse vimerli chtol kak denosavry ???   :Sad: 

----------

## axxackall

 *zden wrote:*   

> Rebjata vi che vse vimerli chtol kak denosavry ???  

 

Kto-to vymer, a kto-to i prodolzhaet obshenie. toko po-english - tam narodu bolee i trafik po-veselee.

etot thread v-osnovnom kak self-introduction. nu i voprosy tipa "cyrillic howto". Po-zhizni vse na fido ili irc.

vozmozhno etot thread - "wrong place" i vse gentoo-russians gde-to v drugom meste.

----------

## sasha

Privet zemlyane!

Gentoo chtooka, konechno silnaya, no problem so sborkoi - kycha!

Y menya uporno ne sobirautsya X,  lomaytsa gde-to na xft, posle 3-4 chasov kompilyazha (celeron 800) .  Stranno eto, nu podpravil ja cht-to

i snova zhdesh 3-4 chasa, kak by eto tak sdelat' chtoby ne nachinat' vse s nachala kazhdyi raz. Mozhet kto nastupal uzhe na eti grabli

SY Sasha

----------

## axxackall

 *sasha wrote:*   

> Privet zemlyane!
> 
> Gentoo chtooka, konechno silnaya, no problem so sborkoi - kycha!

 

ty navernoe ljubishj experimentirovatj  :Smile: 

ne vybiraj "TILDA" v KEYWORDS, ne pravj /etc/make.globals, ne ispoljzuj riskovye CFLAGS, tsshateljno produmaj cto u tebja dolhzhno bytj v USE - vse soberetsja samo soboj bez edinoj problemy.

 *sasha wrote:*   

> Y menya uporno ne sobirautsya X,  lomaytsa gde-to na xft, posle 3-4 chasov kompilyazha (celeron 800) .  Stranno eto, nu podpravil ja cht-to
> 
> i snova zhdesh 3-4 chasa, kak by eto tak sdelat' chtoby ne nachinat' vse s nachala kazhdyi raz. Mozhet kto nastupal uzhe na eti grabli

 

esli ne ljubishj zhdatj to "ccache" v FEATERES. no ja by snachala razobralsja s voprosom - pochemu u tebja estj problemy a udrugh net.

Gentoo pomogaet i tmou kto gentoo user (hotja i 3rd part app developer) i tomu kto gentoo developer. v pervom sluchae stavishj vse konservativno. vo vtorom... "ty znaeshj chto delaeshj"  :Smile: 

----------

## sasha

Ne to chtoby ja lublu experimentirovat', ja by rad sobrat' vse eto spokoino,

a potom uzh experimentirovat', no ne poluchaetsya.

Ya mnogo let na SuSE zhil, i tam tozhe nikogda ne udavalos' vse postavit'

automatom, vezde ruchkami dosobirat' prihodilos'

Mne nravitsya idealogiya Gentoo, tem bolee, chto ja vsegda sidel na dvuh stuliyah odin - freeBSD, drugoi - linux. Da i vozrast uzhe tot kogda, 

hotelos' by "otkinutsya na spinku stula", no ne poluchaetsa, sorry.

Ja sobirau gentoo na neskolkih mashinah i ni odna iz nih ne proshla

s nulya do gnome i kde.

Konechno, ja budu razbirat'sya chto u menya neladno.

Vot po povodu USE, mozno popodrobnee?

CHto mne napisat' v USE esli ja hochu imet' minimalnyi Xfree s windowmakerom?

Cpasibo za pomosh' i dobroe slovo

SY Sasha

----------

## axxackall

kogda ja reshil poprobovatj gentoo to snachala ja postavil vse strogo po dokam. proshlo srazu do gnome bez edinoj problemy,

zatem ja reshil po-experimentirovatj. ispoljzovatj  TILDA, CVFLAGS kruye i t.p. rukami v ishodnikah malo prishlosj leztj, no mnogo ruchnoj raboty po nastrojkam. experimenty pokazali mne chem otlichaetsja zhiznj developera ot usera primeniteljno konkrento k gentoo.

teperj ja sobiraju gentoo konservativno, toko inogda i mestami pereshagivaja v oblastj developmenta. KEYWORDS u menja vsegda bez TILDA. CFLAGS stojat samy konservativnye. toljko po otnosheniju k individualjnym pakages (gde ja prinimaju uchastie v development) ja razreshaju TILDA ili krutye CFLAGS.

ja sobiral gentoo takim obrazom na ~10 mashinah i ni na odnoj ne bylo ni odnoj problemy vplotj do gnome (ja ne ljblju i ne ispoljzuju kde bez ostroj neobhodimosti).

Ochenj vazhnaja detaj: ni na odnoj mashine ne stoit ni odnogo softa esli eto ne cherez ebuild. esli net ebuild - ja stroju ego sam. esli mne ne nravitsja oficial ebuild - ja ego peredelyvaju (naprimer bugzilla, viewcvs, zope). 

moi sovety: stavj strogo po dokam; ne menja CFLAGS esli ty ne uveren; tsshateljno produmaj chto dolzhno bytj v USE; ne isplojzuj TILDA.

straight forward procedure  :Smile: 

----------

## Ivan Zenkov

 *axxackall wrote:*   

>  *zden wrote:*   Rebjata vi che vse vimerli chtol kak denosavry ???   
> 
> Kto-to vymer, a kto-to i prodolzhaet obshenie. toko po-english - tam narodu bolee i trafik po-veselee.
> 
> etot thread v-osnovnom kak self-introduction. nu i voprosy tipa "cyrillic howto". Po-zhizni vse na fido ili irc.
> ...

 

Konechno wrong place  :Smile:  Uze est gentoo.ru i russian forum http://linuxshop.ru/forum/viewforum.php?f=16

A te kto khochet pomoch s perevodami vam suda http://linuxshop.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=334

----------

## yarmola

Привет с Украины!!!

Кстати, у меня вроди и на русском сохраняет сообщения...

На всякий случай продублирую в транслитерации...

 :Very Happy: 

Privet s Ukraine!

Kstati, y menya vrodi i na rysskom sohranyaet soobscheniya...

Na vsyakiy clychay prodebliryyu v transliteracii....

Tipa tak))))))Типа так)))))))

----------

## svyatogor

Привет Народ!

А че, русский ни у кого не пашет, да? Или теперь транслит - это типа круто?

А форум и правда надо попросить, а то у французов есть и у немцев есть, а у нас? И пускай к нашей петиции товарищ Федорчук присоединяется.

----------

## dmitrio

russian category, in that case, will contain messy mix of different topics

so www.gentoo.ru with http://www.linuxshop.ru/forum

just a good solution to keep it in order.

PPL who understand english will be able to look on www.gentoo.org, and who don't will be glad to have russian site, even if it still under development.

!IMO!

----------

## alyent

Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð²ÐµÑÐºÐ°

----------

## alyent

?????, ? ???? ????? ???? ??????? ? ???? ????? ?????? ?????-??.

----------

## alyent

Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð´, Ñ Ð²ÑÐµÑ Ð½Ð¾Ð²ÑÐµ Ð¸ÐºÑÑ Ð³Ð»ÑÑÐ°Ñ? Ð£ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð²Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµ ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð°Ñ ÐºÐ°ÐºÐ¾Ð¹-ÑÐ¾.

----------

## Dominus

vsem privet! rad prisoedinitsa k svoim!

----------

## KBAKEP

A v chem problema? Normal'no vse, vrode.

----------

## Kent

от меня тоже всем привет :)

----------

## JarTur

There is anuvver russian here an' itz MY! Hehehe!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xtress

 :Very Happy: 

privet

----------

## Serge Matveev

Приглашаю всех русскоязычных пользователей проголосовать за наше присутствие  :Smile:  Чем мы хуже шведов или португальцев, в конце концов?  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69987

----------

## mogorman

Privet Menya zovut Matvei.

ya tolko govoru chut chut po ruccki, no ya ponimau neploxo.  ya izuchal rucckie yazik 5 let v shkola, i ya rabotal v ruccki lager.

Kto znaete kak picat po-ruccki v gentoo, X i console?

pomogi mene?

----------

## mogorman

Privet Menya zovut Matvei.

ya tolko govoru chut chut po ruccki, no ya ponimau neploxo.  ya izuchal rucckie yazik 5 let v shkola, i ya rabotal v ruccki lager.

Kto znaete kak picat po-ruccki v gentoo, X i console?

pomogi mene?

----------

## Slot

привет всем русским

----------

## dna42

 *mogorman wrote:*   

> Privet Menya zovut Matvei.
> 
> ya tolko govoru chut chut po ruccki, no ya ponimau neploxo.  ya izuchal rucckie yazik 5 let v shkola, i ya rabotal v ruccki lager.
> 
> Kto znaete kak picat po-ruccki v gentoo, X i console?
> ...

 

наверное ты уже знаешь, но здесь вся информация...

----------

## sickworm

Hallo vsem. Blin...svolichi...im chio..zalko dlia nas otdelnui forum savesti?

----------

## synebs

Народ, нас не просто много, нас до#ра

----------

## mbegovic

Privet vsem iz Vankuvera!  :Very Happy: 

Ja nie russkii, no ponimaiu. Vas russkih kazetsia mnogo. Nas Yugoslavov pochti i niet po-moemu.

Ja seichas pol'zuyu Mandrake. Postavl'u Gentoo na laptop zavtra skoree vsego.

----------

